# Safari ne s'ouvre plus !



## Jessycd (27 Juin 2011)

Salut !

J'ai un petit probleme, depuis la derniere mise a jour il me semble ! (10.6.8)

Safari ne s'ouvre plus !! 

J'ai appeler Apple qui m'on fait faire 2/3 bidouilles, du genre vider les caches, redemarrer etc... 

On a pas pu aller plus loin car je n'avais pas mes CD d'install sous la main ! (Ils m'ont parler de réinstallation du systeme, mais si c'est comme sous Windows et que je perd tout mes logiciels installés (Genre Logic, et tout les trucs de musique) ca va etre la cata !

Ce que j'ai fais, c'est telechargé Opera. Et je voulais télécharger Safari a partir du net, sauf que je ne peux pas l'installer non plus x).... Il me demande OSX 10.6.7 ! La blague ! lol

Voila, j'ai tapé mon probleme sur Google, visiblement je ne suis pas le seul ! Le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas trouver de solution...

Vous etes ma seule chance... 

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (27 Juin 2011)

Jessycd a dit:


> J'ai un petit probleme, depuis la derniere mise a jour il me semble ! (10.6.8)


Possible que tu entres dans la longue liste des gens qui rencontrent des soucis (mineurs) après une mise à jour système. Première question : avais-tu fait une réparation des permissions avant (et après) la mise à jour ? Si non, commence par là, puis essaye en installant à nouveau la mise à jour en version "combo" cette fois.




Jessycd a dit:


> On a pas pu aller plus loin car je n'avais pas mes CD d'install sous la main ! (Ils m'ont parler de réinstallation du systeme, mais si c'est comme sous Windows et que je perd tout mes logiciels installés (Genre Logic, et tout les trucs de musique) ca va etre la cata !


Non, une réinstallation système se fait tout simplement et ne supprime rien (tout restant conservé dans un dossier "Ancien système" de toute façon). Juste parfois quelques réglages à refaire.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de Safari, navigateur internet. Dans l'immédiat et comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter (_il est toutefois possible que ça aille plutôt dans "Mac OS X", si on en reste à un problème de mise à jour système_). Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Jessycd (27 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Ok ! Oui apparemment je ne suis pas le seul !

Après avoir rappeler le service technique, ils sont incapable de régler le problème !

Je suis assez débutant sur Mac, donc ce genre de chose, je n'en connais même pas l'existence :mouais:

Mais ce "combo" je l'ai vu cité sur d'autres forum anglophone !

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe, comment revenir a la version précédente (J'ai coupé Time Machine vu qu'il me blindait mon DD de 1To, et que je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour qu'il prenne moins de place ou ne sauvegarde que la veille par exemple), comment réparer les permissions, ni ou trouver ces version combo... 

Donc y'a pas mal de boulot ! lol 

Mais si tu as le temps de m&#8217;expliquer un peu, je suis preneur ! 

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (27 Juin 2011)

Jessycd a dit:


> Je suis assez débutant sur Mac, donc ce genre de chose, je n'en connais même pas l'existence


Alors tu aurais certainement intérêt à consulter des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac (ou encore OS X facile, plus "techno" à mon avis) pour mieux comprendre les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X, être plus à l'aise sur ta machine et éviter les écueils classiques du débutant...



Jessycd a dit:


> Mais ce "combo" je l'ai vu cité sur d'autres forum anglophone !


On télécharge et installe la version combinée par ici.

Au préalable, faire une réparation des permissions (opération d'entretien/maintenance de base de Mac OS X), ce qui se fait avec "Utilitaire de disque", que tu trouveras dans /Applications/Utilitaires



Jessycd a dit:


> (J'ai coupé Time Machine vu qu'il me blindait mon DD de 1To, et que je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour qu'il prenne moins de place ou ne sauvegarde que la veille par exemple),


Pour les réglages et le fonctionnement de Time Machine, je présume que tu as dû rater quelques points... Voir peut-être par là ?


----------



## Jessycd (27 Juin 2011)

Salut et merci beaucoup 

Effectivement je n'avais pas compris que cétait les dossiers a EXCLURE que l'on paramètre sur Time Machine !! x)

Ok, donc j'ai lancer la vérification des permissions, puis la réparation puisqu'il y avait du boulot ! lol

La j'ai relancé une vérification pour être sur. 
Et en parallèle je télécharge la version combiné...

Test après réparation : Safari ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Donc la j'attends la mise a jour, je l'installe, je redémarre, puis je recommence le truc des permissions on est d'accord ?

La 2eme vérification viens de finir, il y avait encore des réparations a faire, je viens donc de le relancer.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Aliboron (27 Juin 2011)

Jessycd a dit:


> La 2eme vérification viens de finir, il y avait encore des réparations a faire, je viens donc de le relancer.


Ne t'épuise pas à ça. Inutile de "vérifier", c'est aussi long que la réparation, tu peux lancer directement une réparation (de toute façon ça ne présente aucune espèce de danger ou d'inconvénient). 

D'autre part, le seul message important, c'est celui que tu vois tout à la fin "Les permissions ont été réparées". Point final (quant il y a un problème, tu as droit à un message en rouge, pas d'ambiguïté). Toutes les autres lignes ne sont là qu'à titre d'information, si vraiment ça t'intrigue fais une recherche, ça a déjà été plus qu'abondamment traité sur le forum, ça revient très régulièrement.


----------



## Dom54 (27 Juin 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai renoncé à Safari sur mon McBook ! Il n'en veut décidément pas !
Mais je fais suivre ce fil avec beaucoup d'intérêt !


----------

